# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i7-9700K + MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i7-9700K + MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]*

						Den PCGH-Enthusiast-PC haben die Redakteure der Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware nicht nur als AMD-, sondern auch als Intel-Edition konfiguriert. Hier stellen wir Ihnen den PCGH-PC im Detail vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC Intel-Edition: Intel Core i7-9700K + MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]*


----------



## Scootertourist (3. Dezember 2018)

Huihuihui.... Mal eben 2000€+ passend für den Paketboten bereithalten....


----------



## TiberiasAurel (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja, dass stößt mir momentan auch recht böse auf. Schade das da Alternate nicht flexibler ist, wo doch klar ist das die Computer jetzt gebaut werden...


----------



## PAPERBOT (3. Dezember 2018)

TiberiasAurel schrieb:


> Ja, dass stößt mir momentan auch recht böse auf. Schade das da Alternate nicht flexibler ist, wo doch klar ist das die Computer jetzt gebaut werden...



Einfach ab und zu mal reinschauen. Als der Artikel zum Ultimate-PC kam stand das auch da, habe am selben Nachmittag noch problemlos bestellen können mit belibiger Zahlweise


----------



## TiberiasAurel (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich warte nun schon eine Woche und man kann immer noch nicht vorbestellen - die Möglichkeit mit nem dicken Geldbündel den Postboten auszuzahlen werte ich jetzt nicht als ernsthafte Möglichkeit vorzubestellen.  Ich empfinde das langsam als dreistes Desinteresse von Seiten Alternates an ihre Kunden. Sie wissen das diese PCs gebaut werden, warum keine Vorbestellungen annehmen? Ich habe mich echt sehr auf die neuen PCGH Rechner gefreut und bin eigentlich ein zufriedener Kunde, aber das Alternate sich da weiter so unflexibel zeigt enttäuscht mich schon.


----------



## PAPERBOT (7. Dezember 2018)

TiberiasAurel schrieb:


> Ich warte nun schon eine Woche und man kann immer noch nicht vorbestellen - die Möglichkeit mit nem dicken Geldbündel den Postboten auszuzahlen werte ich jetzt nicht als ernsthafte Möglichkeit vorzubestellen.  Ich empfinde das langsam als dreistes Desinteresse von Seiten Alternates an ihre Kunden. Sie wissen das diese PCs gebaut werden, warum keine Vorbestellungen annehmen? Ich habe mich echt sehr auf die neuen PCGH Rechner gefreut und bin eigentlich ein zufriedener Kunde, aber das Alternate sich da weiter so unflexibel zeigt enttäuscht mich schon.



Bin leider auch nicht zu frieden, habe den Ultimate mit ner defekten 2080 TI erhalten. Ich dachte auch das die Rechner bei alternate geprüft würden...


----------



## Freiheraus (16. Dezember 2018)

Systembauer/PC-Hersteller stecken da nicht drin, die RTX 2080Ti Karten können ganz unverhofft sterben bzw. Artefakte und Blackscreens produzieren. Die hat sicher noch funktioniert beim Zusammenbauen und Testen des Rechners.


----------



## shaboo (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man den Preis von 2500 Euro mal mit der Vorgängerkombi 8700K+GTX 1080 vergleicht, ist das definitiv nicht das, was ich unter "Fortschritt" verstehe. Sollte sich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis irgendwann mal wieder normalisieren, kommt mir vielleicht auch mal wieder ein neuer PC ins Haus. Anderenfalls werde ich wohl eher den PC als Spieleplattform abschaffen und mich in Zukunft nur noch PS, Xbox und Switch widmen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (14. Juli 2019)

Flott und leistungsfähig, gibt es nix. Allerdings auch kostspielig. Zur Zeiten der 900 Grakageneration hättest das auch 1000 Euro billiger haben können. Stramme Preisentwicklung, die letzten 3-4 Jahre.


----------

